# Line Sir Francis Bacon Review w/ Video



## Nick (Feb 23, 2013)

Check it out! 

http://www.alpinezone.com/gear-reviews/line-sir-francis-bacon-a-seriously-playful-ski/

I loved this ski.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 23, 2013)

was the shop pissed that you put AZ stickers on the skis?


----------



## Nick (Feb 23, 2013)

They peel off pretty easy lol


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 23, 2013)

Mmmm, bacon.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 23, 2013)

Nice, but you need to work on a more manly "Woo" when skiing ... ;-)


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 23, 2013)

At about 1:08 it looks like you haven't lost your appetite for tree bark from your experience at Magic earlier in the season.  :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 23, 2013)

if you aren't going to put your hands thru the pole straps then please, for the love of God, take them off. their flapping in the videos is horribly distracting....


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm sure Nick is psyched were teasing him instead of talking about the skis.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 23, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm sure Nick is psyched were teasing him instead of talking about the skis.


but at least we're keeping the thread bumped up on top


----------



## Nick (Feb 23, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Nice, but you need to work on a more manly "Woo" when skiing ... ;-)



Its the go pro. My woo is very manly irl


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 23, 2013)

So, the question remains, are you going to keep them?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 23, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Nice, but you need to work on a more manly "Woo" when skiing ... ;-)




now THAT 's. some funny chit right there Wa


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 23, 2013)

Nick said:


> Its the go pro. My woo is very manly irl



Sure, blame the equipment ...


----------



## Nick (Feb 23, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> So, the question remains, are you going to keep them?



Yes ..... they are much better for the kind of skiing I do than my other atomics


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 23, 2013)

Nick said:


> Yes ..... they are much better for the kind of skiing I do than my other atomics


so these will be your everyday drivers?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 23, 2013)

you sticking with the full tilts too?


----------



## Nick (Feb 23, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> so these will be your everyday drivers?



Yeah icy groomer days will prob still go to atomic but softer snow and woods will be these. Haven't had the chance to try moguls yet


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 23, 2013)

I woo like a girl. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 23, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> if you aren't going to put your hands thru the pole straps then please, for the love of God, take them off. their flapping in the videos is horribly distracting....



Or get Leki trigger poles = no strap.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm a huge Line fan. Haven't had an opportunitu to try the SFB, but I've heard good things.


----------



## vinnyv11 (Feb 23, 2013)

I really want to demo this ski I know a lot of people that live them.  My only concern may be that there to wide under foot for what I ski in the east.  Love to try them though.


----------



## Nick (Feb 23, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> if you aren't going to put your hands thru the pole straps then please, for the love of God, take them off. their flapping in the videos is horribly distracting....



Whine!!!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 25, 2013)

Nick, reread the review, i noticed the binding were center mounted. did you notice that while skiing? i've heard some people (non park peeps) feel awkward with that setup.


----------



## Nick (Feb 25, 2013)

They (Line) recommend center mount, at least on the bacons. I thought it would ski odd but I felt great on them and didn't have any issues with float. Apparently you can ski with in powder with these even but that's beyond me. 

However that could be a contributing factor to the lessened stability on groomers and carving turns at higher speeds. If I get the chance to try them on an icier / more typical NE day I will update some comments.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 25, 2013)

Nick said:


> They (Line) recommend center mount, at least on the bacons. I thought it would ski odd but I felt great on them and didn't have any issues with float. Apparently you can ski with in powder with these even but that's beyond me.
> 
> However that could be a contributing factor to the lessened stability on groomers and carving turns at higher speeds. If I get the chance to try them on an icier / more typical NE day I will update some comments.



i'd be interested to hear how they perform.  when my son got lines i asked about the center mount but was told by the shop that the lines he got (prophet flight) was an all mountain ski and used a traditional mount point.   wondering if center mounting is becoming a new trend???


----------



## Nick (Feb 25, 2013)

Hmm... I have to double check now. They might not be true center.. I think they were mounted at the recommend mount point which if not center is very close to center. Might have to break out the measuring tape  

Here is from another review: 



> As for mounting point I would really suggest the Mid Sole mark that Line has already suggested. The skis do ski the best mounted on that line and if you are a tele skier I would really suggest talking to whoever is mounting your bindings and make sure they mount them so your boot mid sole is around the mid sole mark on your boot. These do ski best toward center even on a tele set up.



Either way, they are way way more forward than my Atomic Crimson Ti's.


----------



## bigbog (Feb 25, 2013)

Nice to see video of someone actually skiing using the snow-induced arc...instead of riding the tails....Nick!  ...but I now guess I DO see a reason for a pivot!(partial blowdowns).
Had a chance to buy back in Dec but opted to wait.  Well you know the rest of the story....couple days back...gonzo.

Steve


----------

